# October Half-Term - Where?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

OK team, this is your challenge please.

A recommendation for a site that meets the following criteria for late October:-

1) No more than 3 hours drive from Manchester.
2) Preferably south of Manchester in the hope of getting (marginally) better weather & longer days. Although more or less level with Manchester, e.g. North Wales would be fine.
3) Coastal if possible - for a bit of sea-fishing.
4) Hardstanding - in case of very wet weather - & EHU a must.
5) Dog friendly.
6) Not greatly fussed if the site is with CC; C & CC; or independent.

Does such a location exist? If so, please can somebody tell me where it is?

Thanks.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Jimmyd0g,

Campsite at Barmouth would fit your request perfectly.

Hendre Mynach (look under reviews, in campsites map) stayed there twice myself and would thoroughly recommend it.

Cheers,
Flyingpig


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

flyingpig said:


> Hi Jimmyd0g,
> 
> Campsite at Barmouth would fit your request perfectly.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've just had a look at their website & the place seems to fit the bill. Not sure that I like the massive number of rules & regs you have to agree to BEFORE downloading the booking form  . Having said that, most of those rules & regs are only common sense & courtesy. The other advantage that Hendre Mynach is that it's only just down the road from Shell Island (one of Mrs j.'s favourite locations).


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I am trying to decide where to go to. Just spent ages lokking at ferry crossings to France but £300 return is average and wanted a cheapy?

Dont want to drive to Dover as too far otherwise would use eurotunnel. Think we too might stay in blighty or could use tesco vouchers for isle of wight.

Barmouth sight is good as we were there last october. Also went to Porthmadog which is pleasant and good to walk around. Anglesey is good too.

Still cant decide where to go ourselves?????
Chris


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

North not even sideways I'm afraid  but we are off again to Galloway to enjoy the Autumn colours - it may not quite be New England but you don't have to cross the Atlantic to get there, just negotiate the M6 8O

We use Brighouse Bay Holiday Park

www.gillespie-leisure.co.uk

Lots of great places to visit, decent eating all over the place, good walks, even from the site along the coast. Galloway is 'Scotland in miniature' with aspects of Highland and Lowland landscapes, great for touring around during the day.

Keep your eye on the 5 day forecast just before you go, sometimes Galloway gets the best weather, but its still interesting when its soaking 

Have a great time!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Jagman said:


> Hi
> 
> North not even sideways I'm afraid  but we are off again to Galloway to enjoy the Autumn colours - it may not quite be New England but you don't have to cross the Atlantic to get there, just negotiate the M6 8O
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I must admit that I hadn't thought of heading north-westward, but looking at your link I do like the look of the site.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have always had better weather in Scotland than was going on in England every time we have been.

We would consider Dumfries and Galloway definitely as the light thing isn't that much difference and you can park on beaches or very near to them at this time of year.

I've never been but Carol(gavin) goes quite often to Kirkcudbright which has lovely tea rooms so thats a winner.

If we weren't going to London for that week we would go up there - Scotland's for me!

Funnily enough never look forward to it but when I'm there love it and come back and think ooh next time we are going ..... etc!

Have a look on campsite database there are some great places to stay.

Greenie


----------

